# Focus Fire Edge 2008



## pwned (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

sorry das ich mich jetzt so kurz Fasse ich hatte gerade schonmal so einen langen Text geschrieben aber dann hat sich mein Computer selbststÃ¤ndig gemacht und den Text gelÃ¶scht *aufreg*

Also ich bin ziemlich neu in dem Gebiet "AllMountain"
Ich wollte viel im Wald rumradeln aber es sollte auch auf der StraÃe gut zu fahren sein Ã¼ber mehrere Kilometer.

Bei meinem HÃ¤ndler ist mir das Focus Fire Edge sofort ins Auge mit dem tollen Design gefallen.Ich kriege es da fÃ¼r 839,-â¬ anstatt 899,-â¬
Die Probefahrt war auch Klasse, die Gangschaltung ist supper sowie Scheibenbremse.
Worauf kommt es noch an?
HÃ¤lt das Fahrrad bzw. der Rahmen es aus im Wald viel rumzuheizen ?
Mein HÃ¤ndler hat viele FahrrÃ¤der von Focus.
Was kÃ¶nnt ihr mir sonst noch Empfehlen?Es sollte nicht Ã¼ber 1.300â¬ gehen!So 1000â¬ wÃ¤re supper.
Ich erkenne einfach keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Focus Thunder,Focus Thunder Pro,Focus Thunder Expert und zwischen dem Bud und Big Bud.Und was ist mit dem Buster ?Die sind alle in der Kategorie AllMountain welche ziemlich auf mich zutrifft finde ich.
http://www.focus-bikes.de/bikes_neu/all_mountain/all_mountain.asp

Ach und was fÃ¼r Helmmarken kÃ¶nnt ihr Empfehlen ? In welcher Preisspanne sollte er liegen?
Und brauche ich diese Schuhe die ich an den Pedalen "einhaken" kann ? Oder wie nÃ¼tzlich sind sie ?


Ps : Ist ein Vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk.

Danke Schonmal.


----------



## racejo (13. Februar 2008)

ab in die kaufberatung mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pwned (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab gerade nochmal hier gelsen das Fullys (das Fire Edge ist wohl ein Fully) in dieser Preisklasse von 800 nicht sonderlich gut sind.
Ach und kann mir mal wer sagen was ein "Fully" ist ? 
Was könnt ihr denn noch empfehlen, sollte schon Focus sein...


----------



## pwned (15. Februar 2008)

Bitte nicht diesen Thread untergehen lassen.
Wenn hier keiner etwas dazu beitragen kann, dann werde ich dieses Bike morgen kaufen^^


----------



## Felixxx (15. Februar 2008)

Fully = vollgefedert, vorne Federgabel und hinten Dämpfer  
Ist natürlich schwierig in dieser Preisklasse, ein gutes vollgefedertes Bike zu finden. Das, was Du Dir da ausgesucht hast, ist ok - mehr aber auch nicht. Alternativen sind halt in dieser Preisklasse auch höchstens ok...
Also, wenn Du es wirklich klasse findest - kaufe es. Die verbauten Komponenten sind allesamt haltbar - wirst Spaß damit haben.
Für diejenigen, die länger schon im Forum aktiv sind, ist das Teil tonnenschwer und daher nicht diskutabel.
Musst halt Deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen - in den meisten Fällen macht ein Hardtail (hinten nicht gefedert) mehr Sinn, da 3kg leichter in dieser Preisklasse...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## pwned (15. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort 
Also ich find das Bike echt klasse.
Ihr seid wahrscheinlich noch was anderes gewohnt ich bin ja noch ein Einsteiger.
Sonst noch was zu sagen ?


----------



## Felixxx (17. Februar 2008)

Und - hast'es gekauft?

Wetter war ja dieses Wochenende mal wieder top


----------



## pwned (18. Februar 2008)

Schön wäre es gewesen 
Wird wohl Dienstag soweit sein! 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten, weil genau jetzt das Wetter super gut ist zum Radeln.
In einem Fahrrad laden neben an hab ich mir von einer Verkäuferin nochmal bestätigen lassen das, das Fahrrad wirklich alles hat was man braucht und es ein guter Einstieg ist.
Ich will mir dann gleich noch Klick Pedale und Schuhe dazu kaufen.
Sowie Tacho, Flaschenhalter+Flasche, Handschuhe, Unterhose die gepolstert ist und ne Sonnenbrille.
Brauch ich sonst noch irgendwas ?


----------



## racejo (18. Februar 2008)

nen helm, ganz wichtig. rettet leben, bei mir erst gestern.

trikot und "richtige" bike hose. so ne unterhose machts nicht lange. wenn du noch geld über hast auch ne bike jacke. langfingerhandschuhe sollten es auch sein.


----------



## horstj (18. Februar 2008)

meine eigene erfahrung (nicht mit diesem konkreten rad) ist: unter 1500â¬ braucht man Ã¼ber ein fully nicht nachzudenken, denn es ist dann 
- so schwer >>14kg
- so wenig langlebig (oft naben, bremsen, kurbeln unter deore niveau)
- so schlecht (insbesondere billigst dÃ¤mpfer)
- so wenig stabil (insbesondere laufrÃ¤der)
dass man selbst als anfÃ¤nger keine freude dran hat und nach nicht mal einem jahr das ding durch hat. und einen all mountain einsatz hÃ¤lt so ein rad kaum aus. daher der standardtipp: fÃ¼r 900â¬ gibt es Super Hardtails, die durch und durch ausgereift sind und keine schwÃ¤chen haben. jeder der schon mal erst eine reba und dann eine tora durch den wald fuhr wird das bestÃ¤tigen.


----------



## pwned (18. Februar 2008)

Der Helm ist fÃ¼r mich so SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich das ich ihn garnicht aufgelistet habe 
Das Bike wiegt 13,5 kg 
@horstj : Du hast es irgendwie geschafft mich ins Schwanken zu bringen.
Mein Freund hat ein Fully von Cube fÃ¼r 1200â¬ Model weiÃ ich grad nicht.
Naja ich denke andere Freunde wÃ¼rden sagen mein Bike wÃ¤re viel schlechter wenn es ein Hardtail wÃ¤re.(ist doch nur vorne gefedert oder ?)
Weil es einfach billiger und untauglicher aussieht gegenÃ¼ber einem Fully, oder nicht ?
Wo sind denn jetzt genau die Vor und Nachteile zwischen einem AllMountain und einem Hardtail ?
Gibt es auch gute Hardtails von Focus ?
Ich will nochmal sagen ich bin ein AnfÃ¤nger.. wÃ¼rd da nicht das Focus FireEdge doch reichen ?
Bitte schnell Antworten will nicht das ich lese das mein Fahhrad nicht geeignet ist fÃ¼r mich und ich es aber schon gekauft habe 
Ich kann nÃ¤mlich nicht mehr abwarten bis ich es endlich habe und die WÃ¤lder unsicher machen kann. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (19. Februar 2008)

pwned schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 13,5 kg



sicher? ist schon eine weile her, aber da habe ich ein fire edge in s (!) ohne pedale mit 13,9kg an der wage hängen sehen. die focus rahmen sind traditionell sehr schwer (ausser die neuen carbon/hybrid teile) und die ausstattung ist es auch.


----------



## pwned (19. Februar 2008)

Ja bin mir sehr sicher.
KÃ¶nnt ihr auch mal bitte die anderen Fragen beantworten die ich vorher gestellt habe ?
Heute war es wieder nichts.  
Einfach nur zum heulen das Fahhrad steht da abholbereit aber wir kÃ¶nnen es nicht selbst Transportieten, weil der Kofferraum zu klein ist und wir keine AnhÃ¤ngerkuplung haben.Und die Strecke selbst zu Fahren ist nicht mÃ¶glich.
Edit : WÃ¼rde das Bud mit 1299â¬ schon mehr sinn machen ? http://www.focus-bikes.de/bikes_neu/bikes_lang.asp?kategorie=All Mountain&pr=751913
Bitte ehrlich antworten.
Oder kann mich mein FireEdge aufrÃ¼sten ?


----------



## 3rr0r (19. Februar 2008)

warum kein Canyon Nerve XC 4.0, vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis doch sicher besser als das Focus und leichter denk ich mal auch ?! Immerhin XT-Naben, ne Reba Sl und ne Oro K18. Würd ich klar favorisieren.


----------



## pwned (19. Februar 2008)

Wüsst jetzt keinen Händler der das Canyon Nerve XC 4.0 verkaufen würd.
Oder wäre ich nicht doch mit einem Hardtail um die 1000 viel besser bedient ?
Ich lese immer öfter das Fullys in dieser Preisklasse einfach nicht so geeignet sind.
Und was haltet ihr von dem Focus Bud ?


----------



## 3rr0r (19. Februar 2008)

Naja ein Hardtail benötigt auf jeden Fall schon einmal weniger Wartung, und zum gleichen Preis bekommt man weitaus bessere Komponenten, ausserdem ist man bergauf größtenteils schneller, es ist leichter und sieht (meiner Meinung nach) besser aus. Du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn du jetzt mehr Geld investierst musst du später weniger dazukaufen. Denn die Einzelpreise der Komponenten sind stets höher als im Gesamtpaket, zumindest bei preiswerteren Herstellern (also nicht Scott, Specialized, etc.). Ich würde mir ein Hardtail für 1300 holen, vielleicht mit 100mm Gabel vorne für ein wenig mehr Komfort, aber wie gesagt is nur nen Ansatz das Thema anzugehen entscheiden musst du dich selbst. Man muss halt nen Konsens aus Rationalität und Emotionen schaffen .
Aufn Punkt gebracht Hardtail für 1300 holen, Spaß haben!!!


----------



## pwned (19. Februar 2008)

Danke schonmal 3rr0r das du mir hier fleißig antwortest.
Hm ok ich red ma mit meinem Dad drüber 
Hoffentlich gehts noch bis 1300 =)

Gibt es Hardtails von Focus ?
Ist es bei einer Gabel so je weniger mm desto besser ? Also wie du es gschrieben hast 100mm?
Und kann ich mir dann für das Hardtail auch so ne Federung unter den Sattel bauen ?
Machen die 2 Kg denn so viel aus ... ? Ich merke da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied.
Ich werde  morgen gleich mal nachfrage ob mein Händler auch Hardtails hat.
Was sind denn so grundwerte auf die ich achten sollte, das ein Hardtail haben sollte ? Wie z.B. die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pwned (19. Februar 2008)

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/mtb/foc14.html
Das sieht doch gut aus ?
Stimmen die Komponenten und der Preis und das Gewicht ? 
Danke schonmal
Gute nacht.


----------



## 3rr0r (20. Februar 2008)

DU scheinst dich ziemlich auf Focus fixiert zu haben .
Also alles über 100mm bei Hardtails zählt dann schon eher in die Freeride Richtung. das Focus is denk ich mal für 1299 ganz okay von der Ausstattung. Und meiner Meinung nach merkt man die 2kg auf jeden Fall, vor allem an den Rädern, der Kurbel, also an der rotierenden Masse, die man zum Drehen bringen muss. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber für Jemanden, der noch nicht lange im Geschäft ist nicht so ausschlaggebend. Du willst sicher dein Bike auch auf keinen Fall im Internet bestellen, wegen den Service-Leistungen vor-Ort nehm ich mal an ansonsten kann ich dir noch Radon-Bikes empfehlen (www.bike-discount.de) oder schau doch mal ob ein Händler in deiner Nähe Stevens oder Cube führt, da gibts auch ganz anständige Angebote. Vielleicht allgemein mal nach Auslaufmodellen Ausschau halten, die werden meistens billiger verkauft. Immer wieder kann ich Canyon empfehlen, ich finde die haben so mit das beste Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis (an alle die denken ich mach Werbung, nein ich habe selbst kein Canyon ).

Edit: Das Grand Canyon 7.0 hat die beste Ausstattung für 1299 (Reba Race, komplett XT, Oro K24, Syntace + Thomson Anbauteile) http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=145#ausstattung


----------



## pwned (20. Februar 2008)

Ja ich habe mich schon sehr auf Focus fixiert, weil der eine HÃ¤ndler nur Focus fÃ¼hrt, die aber zu  Hauspreisen fÃ¼hrt.Also wÃ¼rd ich das FireEdge fÃ¼r 839â¬ kriegen ich habe Ã¼berall hier in der Gegend geguckt die verkaufen es alle fÃ¼r 899â¬.Noch nen paar Euros drauf und ich hab den Helm schon wieder dabei.
Das FireEdge hat doch auch ne Xt Ausstattung, und die Gabel vorne kann man auch Sperren das man besser berghoch kommt.
Ja im Internet bestelle ich nicht so gerne, vorallem nicht mein Erstes richtiges Bike.
Hier gibt es noch einen Laden, aber der ist sehr Teuer der fÃ¼hrt aber Cube und Stevens.Welches Bike kannst du mir da Empfehlen von Cube und Stevens so  bis 1000â¬ maximal.Ich hab nochmal mit meinem Papa geredet also 1000ist schon das maximalste.
Noch eine Frage wie ist das denn mit einem Hardtail Ã¼ber HÃ¼gel und Steine zu fahren ? DrÃ¼ckt das nicht in den RÃ¼cken ?
Kann ich das FireEdge nicht spÃ¤ter ein bisschen AufrÃ¼sten wenn es nicht mehr so lÃ¤uft ? Und es evtl. sogar auch noch leichter machen ?
Ich weiÃ viele Fragen aber ich will nicht gleich beim ersten mal nen Fehlkauf machen mit dem FireEdge obwohl selbst der HÃ¤ndler aus dem teurem Laden sehr beeindruckt war mit welchen Teilen das Fahrrad ausgestattet ist.


Edit : Ich werd wohl denke ich Trotzdem das Focus FireEdge kaufen.FÃ¼r mich als AnfÃ¤nger reicht es und ich hab mich wohlgefÃ¼hlt bei der Probefahrt.Trotzdem danke.Ich werde die nÃ¤chsten Wochen mal berichten wie es sich so FÃ¤hrt.
Noch was welche Helmmarken sind gut ?
Und wo liegt so der Preis bei guten Klick pedaeln + Schuhen ?
Gute Nacht


----------



## horstj (21. Februar 2008)

pwned schrieb:


> Ja ich habe mich schon sehr auf Focus fixiert, weil der eine Händler nur Focus führt, die aber zu  Hauspreisen führt.Also würd ich das FireEdge für 839 kriegen ich habe überall hier in der Gegend geguckt die verkaufen es alle für 899.Noch nen paar Euros drauf und ich hab den Helm schon wieder dabei.
> Das FireEdge hat doch auch ne Xt Ausstattung 1, und die Gabel vorne kann man auch Sperren das man besser berghoch kommt.
> Ja im Internet bestelle ich nicht so gerne, vorallem nicht mein Erstes richtiges Bike.
> Hier gibt es noch einen Laden, aber der ist sehr Teuer der führt aber Cube und Stevens.Welches Bike kannst du mir da Empfehlen von Cube und Stevens so  bis 1000 maximal.Ich hab nochmal mit meinem Papa geredet also 1000ist schon das maximalste.
> ...



1 nein, das rad ist mit deore ausgestattet, die naben evtl. sogar noch drunter
2 nur mit unverhältnismässig hohem aufwand, auch ist der rahmen nicht hochwertig genug dazu
3 ab 70 sind eigentlich alle gut
4 120- 200


----------



## Focusracer (1. September 2009)

Ich bin stolz wie nur was mit meinen focus profilpic<====


----------



## A20 (17. März 2010)

also ma klaatext: Für einen Anfänger ist das Focus fire Edge echt ok (ich habs selber^^). Aupassen muss man nur bei den Felgen. Bei einem fully überschätzt man leicht die Funktion des Dämpfers, d.H. Man zerballert sich beim heizen im wald leicht die Felgen^^(als meine im arsch warn hab ich mirn TX Quando-Laufradsatz geholt). bei stürzen kann es auch leicht passieren, das die magura-bremsen in arsch gehen. aber alles in allem, ein recht ordentliches bike^^


----------



## A20 (17. März 2010)

Ein absolut geiles Fully unter 1000 euro is das hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/hawk-77-am-fs-blackline/19076.html


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2010)

Junge, Junge, da hat einer aber tief gegraben!


----------



## A20 (27. März 2010)

jop^^
hab ma nach focus fire edge gegoogelt, und dieses theme gefunden^^
und da es viele gibt die bikes in dieser preisklasse suchen, hab ich ma was reingeschrieben...


----------



## alexxk (6. August 2010)

mal ne komische Frage... ich habe dieses Fully.. ein Focus Fire Edge Pro... wenn ich bei Google nach Bildern oder Infos zu diesem Bike suche finde ich allerdings keine... ich finde auch keinerlei Fotos mit der gleichen Lackierung.. aus welchem Jahr ist das Bike bitte und wieso find ich keine Infos dazu.. irgendwie sehen alle Bikes die ich unter dem Namen finde anders aus als dieses?!?! ... gekauft hab ich es bei Stadler.. angeblich hatte es mal 1200â¬ gekostet.. 899â¬ war der Preis im Laden.. gehandelt hab ich auf 835â¬ ... finds halt nur komisch das ich das Bike unter diesem Namen niergends finde?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (6. August 2010)

Das ist so ne verarschung wie ich. Mein focus ist ein super bud, aber da steh fire edge drauf von 2008 --'
deins ist auch ein super bud von 2009 oder 2010 gibt bei google focus super bud 2009 oder 10 ein 

Bitte

Ps mein focus war auch 899 euro bilig


----------



## alexxk (6. August 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Das ist so ne verarschung wie ich. Mein focus ist ein super bud, aber da steh fire edge drauf von 2008 --'
> deins ist auch ein super bud von 2009 oder 2010 gibt bei google focus super bud 2009 oder 10 ein
> 
> Bitte
> ...




Danke  ... hab mir sowas ja fast schon gedacht.. hatte vorher ja auch n SuperBud... 3 Monate lang.. bis es ausm Keller geklaut wurde... das sah bis auf die Lackierung exakt genauso aus.. in Rot/Schwarz.... fands nur komisch das der Name nichtma auf der Focus Website auftaucht


----------



## Focusracer (6. August 2010)

Ja ich weiss auch nicht was sie für probleme in der firma haben.
ich sag nur niemals mehr ein focus fully bike


----------



## alexxk (6. August 2010)

das SuperBud Modell 2009 war das was ich vorher hatte.. dann ist es wohl das SuperBud Modell 2010... Daten stimmen überein....


bisher bin ich damit eigentlich zufrieden... aber bin auch mehr der Einsteiger, deshalb reicht es für mich wohl derzeit auch noch 

auf lucky-bike.de hab ichs zufällig unter dem Namen Focus Cypress Pro gefunden...


----------

